# Thinking about crossing myotonics with boers?



## EandEBoersWV

We raise goats primarily for the local kids to use as fair projects. We were thinking about getting a myotonic doe to cross with our 100% boer buck to see what kind of market whether it would produce. Any suggestions?


----------



## Breezy-Trail

I don't raise raise myotonic goats but from pics I see they are a bit smaller than other goats, right?
Usually it is not good to breed a boer buck to a dairy doe or a breed other than kiko and boer.
It is best to have a boer doe breed to a smaller breed buck rather than a smaller doe breed to a large buck.
The babies might be too big and the doe could have problems kidding.


----------



## dobe627

Also from "experience" they may not be smaller. I have (had) 2 boer does and everyone else is pygmy. So a few years back I let my pygmy bucks breed with my boer does thinking the kids would stay smaller. Haa wrong. The 2 wethers I have(1 from each doe) are huge. They are actually bigger then the moms. Just fyi.


----------



## toth boer goats

Both are meat goats so... it would work....I personally never bred the 2 but ...I see no harm in it.... and they should make nice kids :wink:



> I don't raise raise myotonic goats but from pics I see they are a bit smaller than other goats, right?
> Usually it is not good to breed a boer buck to a dairy doe or a breed other than kiko and boer.
> It is best to have a boer doe breed to a smaller breed buck rather than a smaller doe breed to a large buck.
> The babies might be too big and the doe could have problems kidding.


I have bred a FB boer buck... to a nubian and that makes the best pair to put together.....In my opinion anyway... :wink: they are very beautiful and had no issues ...what so ever...it is the best of both worlds...meat and milk... they also had faster growth rates.... then the FB Boer... :wink:

As long as... the goat being bred... isn't way to small in size ....for a boer buck to breed her and be able to deliver a goat kid... without any issues....such as the kid being to big for the Doe to have it....then mixing certain breeds... does work... being put with a boer buck..... :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado

I believe this cross is what started the Texas gene master - look it up.


----------



## Springbett Farm

Stacey is right. Google it. They're called TexMasters and a very good meat goat I've heard. My myotonic buck is a big guy and I have considered it too.I have some big myo girls, too. Of course you wouldn't breed a boer buck with a mini silky fainter or a small standard doe, but there are good-sized boys and girls out there.


----------



## Maggie

Onion Creek is big into the TexMasters http://tennesseemeatgoats.com/


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

I love Onion Creek! The TexMasters are so hardy and beautiful. They are definitely something I want to do one day. Maybe when I win the lottery and have more time on my hands, and more land.


----------



## PznIvyFarm

Kind of sick, but I was thinking it'd be easier to butcher them if they passed out first


----------



## EandEBoersWV

I know that there are different types of myotonic goats. I was thinking of getting the kind that are for meat and not pets. I have read that their growth rate is faster, so I was thinking it might be a good market whether cross? We were also thinking of crossing Nubians but my husband loves fainting goats and he wants one. I also love the boers with the black heads so this would be a way to possibly get what we both want. I love my boers and that's what are herd will primarily remain. I was just thinking of trying something different to get better market whethers.


----------



## HoosierShadow

We have nubian/boer does and a kiko doe who might have some mix in her. They were all bred to a fullblooded buck last time, and the nubian/boer doe had a nice pair of twins in January that grew very nicely. She has twin boys and they are nice too.

In Feb we had 3 does kid within 2 days, the kiko doe kidded last and her kids were the largest and the fastest growers of them all. Her buckling weighed 60lbs at 3mo, doeling was around 50, while the others were like 40-45lbs.


----------



## StaceyRosado

PznIvyFarm said:


> Kind of sick, but I was thinking it'd be easier to butcher them if they passed out first [/quote
> 
> they dont actually pass out - just stiffen adn are fully aware and some do fall over but mostly thats the kids.


----------



## Tenacross

dobe627 said:


> Also from "experience" they may not be smaller. I have (had) 2 boer does and everyone else is pygmy. So a few years back I let my pygmy bucks breed with my boer does thinking the kids would stay smaller. Haa wrong. The 2 wethers I have(1 from each doe) are huge. They are actually bigger then the moms. Just fyi.


Picture please!


----------



## dobe627

Tenacross, as many years as I have been around I have been unable to master posting pics. Pathatic I know


----------



## JT3

Also Look into the American Extreme Muscle Goat down in Texas.

have good friends and myself that are trying to come up with a good combination for these genetics but it takes a while...4 generations really...to get the right formula made.


----------



## alyssa_romine

sorry for the late response...still trying to catch up. I breed boer does to myotonic bucks but I WOULD NOT recommend breeding a boer buck to a myotonic doe..the results could be fatal to the doe. Boer kids tend to be much larger than myotonic kids. The myo buck would add muscling to the kids and they grow fast...I just sold 2 wethers that weighed 64 and 78 lbs to someone for meat...they both were only 9 months and not much fat on them.


----------



## Guest

Been there done that, liked to have killed that poor doe getting that 1 kid out of her. Had to call the neighbor lady to have her bring her small hands to pull it, Not pretty.


----------



## alyssa_romine

My smallest wether got 3rd place in our local fair and made sale order. A few years back, I had a high percentage boer doe..at least 95%...that was bred to a fullblood boer buck...I didnt breed her, I bought her bred and I had to pull her kid...he weighed 10 lbs and myotonic kids are about half that weight when born


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

I'm a bit late to this topic, but i own a fullblood TexMaster doe. She's AWESOME. Huge boned, very well muscled, and a good sweet personality. We just recently got her, but im SO excited to see the kids out of her and our fullblood boer buck! From what I've heard, the kid's growth rate is off the charts, and the muscle blooms on them, right before your eyes


----------



## alyssa_romine

I too own a Fullblood TexMaster doe. They are very nice goats! I will be breeding her to a fullblood TexMaster buck. The boer will make make the kids grow faster for sure. I have had my doe for a year now and I just absolutely love the breed.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

alyssa_romine said:


> I too own a Fullblood TexMaster doe. They are very nice goats! I will be breeding her to a fullblood TexMaster buck. The boer will make make the kids grow faster for sure. I have had my doe for a year now and I just absolutely love the breed.


I actually learned about the breed when i saw your doe on your website!


----------



## alyssa_romine

oh, okay! thats great!


----------



## packhillboers

I was wondering what would be the purpose of blending a myotonic with a Boer? I know a lot of people have these myotonic goats and they like them it seems for just the purpose of them passing out in a humorous way. There must be other good traits to the myotonics to make them a likeable goat to mix in with other full bloods.


----------



## alyssa_romine

Packhillboers, they add meat to other breeds. They have a higher meat to bone ratio than any other meat breed


----------



## packhillboers

But the Mytonics seem so much smaller than the other meat breeds I am used to seeing so I would hope it is because they add hardiness. I just not seeing meaty goats in mytonics much at all. I suppose I need to learn about them more.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Our Tex doe is the size of a big boer doe, but with the huge bone, and developed muscles of a TMG, AKA myotonics. The cross of the two actually creates a faster growing, bigger boned, and healthier kid, than if you just had boers. I think its a lovely cross, and im so excited to see the future kids we get out of violet the Texmaster


----------



## packhillboers

I looked up some of the myotonics and I didnt know that they could get as big as some do.


----------



## alyssa_romine

The larger ones should be the ones being crossed to boers for that added meat. They really do add meat when crossed to other breeds. I crossed a myotonic buck to my lamancha doe this year and the kids were solid muscle. They did still have the dairy character but that wont come out for a few generations. I had a half myotonic half boer buckling place over some really nice fb boer wethers at the fair last year. I was surprised but it did happen. Onion Creek Ranch has some great examples as does Bending Tree Ranch.


----------

